# cost of timing belt



## hauchinango (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a 2000 nissan frontier SE V6 Crew cab. I am curious if anyone with a similar truck has gotten the timing belt changed, and if so, what was the cost? I was qouted $850 for the belt, water pump and seals, as well as changing the spark plugs. Does this seem about right? Also, how difficult is it to change the timing belt myself?

Thanks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hauchinango said:


> I have a 2000 nissan frontier SE V6 Crew cab. I am curious if anyone with a similar truck has gotten the timing belt changed, and if so, what was the cost? I was qouted $850 for the belt, water pump and seals, as well as changing the spark plugs. Does this seem about right? Also, how difficult is it to change the timing belt myself?
> 
> Thanks


Well, it's alot of crying, weeping, and gnashing of teeth, but it CAN be done yourself. I have no idea what the labor should cost, I haven't been to a mechanic in seven years, but I can say that the parts can probably be bought for under $200. If it is a 4WD, it will likely have a special waterpump not used on 2WD models. That's the way it is on my friend's Pathy with a VG30E. Just go look at Autozone.com and price it out. You will likely need to disassemble most if not all of the accessory drives, remove the radiator and fan, and be sure of the cam gear synchronization while reassembling it, but if you are adept at this sort of thing, it should not be a impossible task. Plus, if you do it right, you'll save $650!


----------



## DannyBoy1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is a '00 frontier 2 wheel drive V6 4 door. The timing belt broke at about 197,000miles. First time. I had a friend replace it at his house. Also replaced all the belts once for all. All part were under $100 from Advance and AutoZone. Borrow or rent the right tool to loosen the nut at the pully to avoid breaking it.


----------



## cdoerfler (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine actually broke at 120k while going about 60 mph, I got lucky and there was no damage to the engine. I know your suppose to have the water pump replaced but I could not afford the part, in the end JUST the replacement belt was $70 bucks, and labor was $360. Looking at some of the 'how to' posts on out there.. this one seems like it is one thats worth paying someone else to do, but thats just me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a good link that can furnish you with repair costs:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal

Keep in mind prices can vary greatly depending on whether aftermarket or genuine Nissan parts are used.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

hauchinango said:


> I have a 2000 nissan frontier SE V6 Crew cab. I am curious if anyone with a similar truck has gotten the timing belt changed, and if so, what was the cost? I was qouted $850 for the belt, water pump and seals, as well as changing the spark plugs. Does this seem about right? Also, how difficult is it to change the timing belt myself?
> 
> Thanks


I have the same truck. A couple years ago mine cost $9xx at the dealer to do all the belts, water pump, and I think the 2 radiator hoses.


----------

